# Riccia available



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I've got an island of riccia floating in my tank that looks really cool, but is just blocking too much light. It's a few inches thick and probably about 9 inches in diameter.

I live southwest of Fort Worth and work in Dallas (Stemmons and Mockingbird area). Let me know if you want some or all of it.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

is it still available?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

can i take them?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

jasonmemo said:


> can i take them?


You want the whole thing? I forgot to mention it has some duckweed in it.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

yes please.
i work by 635 and 35 so i can pick them up at your work?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Sure. I didn't bring it today, but I can bring it Wed, Thur, or Fri of next week.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

where exactly is your work?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

On Stemmons near Mockingbird. We could meet behind BK/Taco Bell/Schlotzkies right there at Empire Central. Let me know what day/time is good for you. Afternoon is definitely better for me.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

stemmons is I-35?
how's next wednesday?


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry to side track your tread, but I was wondering how you grew your floating riccia island?

I have just recently started growing riccia, thanks to Texgal bringing some to the last meeting. I had two portions one floating on the surface, and one I tied to a rock on the substrate.

The substrate batch is doing great. However, the floating island that I left on the surface didn't work out. I thought if I left it along it would find a spot to hang out, more or less. However, it continued to move around, and broke into smaller pieces. I took the smaller pieces and moved them to my plant bowls where there is no current. 

I was wondering if anyone had any advice?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes, Stemmons is I-35E. 

I didn't intend to grow Riccia at all. It came with some Fissidens that I picked up at the July meeting and it just went crazy. The pearling bubbles pulled little clumps up higher and higher in the water column until it finally broke the strands of moss and Fissidens that were anchoring it. It's on the side of my tank that doesn't have much surface movement. 

If I remember, I'll do a short video to show you on Monday.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

alright do you have an address where i can put it in my gpa?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

8383 North Stemmons Freeway
Dallas‎ TX‎ 75247


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks so wednesday it is!


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Video video video waiting the video Dave


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

jasonmemo said:


> thanks so wednesday it is!


I'm very sorry to flake on you like this, but I have an unexpected medical appointment today, so I won't be coming in to Dallas. I can do it tomorrow or Friday, though.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

tae2610 said:


> Video video video waiting the video Dave


First of all, thank you again, as all but a few of those plants came from the trimmings you gave me.






No making fun of my horrible narration. I was having a hard time remembering that the view displayed on the screen was coming from a lens not centered on the other side of my phone. In other words, I was trying to get a close up with my phone, forgetting that the camera lens is way over on one end, not in the center of the image I was looking at.

Taking video was relatively painless, though. Might have to do that again to try to get the names of all the plants in my tank.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Jasonmemo, did it tie down like you wanted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Man, that is one serious mat of riccia. lol

I guess the surface flow in my main tank is too chaotic for the riccia to find a spot to grow. My plan is to work on a hanging light or elevated light so I can move my HOB to the right side of my tank, and the same with the inlet and outlet on my canister filter.

In two of my plant jars I have riccia on the surface, and those little mats are increasing in size weekly. There is no water movement at all in either of those.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Dave surprisingly it did!!!
or so far it did...lol.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the riccia!
i have finally started my aquascaping career lol...first scape. Thanks to you


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll need to get rid of some more of this stuff next week. Any takers?


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

DaTrueDave said:


> I'll need to get rid of some more of this stuff next week. Any takers?


PM Sent


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll try some. still new to plant but have a few tanks that I can put some in. I'm in Forest Hill but also work in Dallas but on the corner of 67 and Camp Wisdom.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll split it in half and bring it in two bags on Thursday for TetraGuy72 and stmarshall.

Again, it's mixed with some mystery moss and will have some duckweed in it, so you may want to try to rinse that stuff out if you don't want 'em in your tank.


----------



## dudebro (Sep 23, 2012)

I have some Riccia as well. Two 4inch circles of it.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

DaTrueDave said:


> I'll split it in half and bring it in two bags on Thursday for TetraGuy72 and stmarshall.
> 
> Again, it's mixed with some mystery moss and will have some duckweed in it, so you may want to try to rinse that stuff out if you don't want 'em in your tank.


Sorry to be pain, but I have a work lunch on Thursday. Any way we can do it in on Wednesday? If that doesn't work, no biggie. I will catch you next time.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Works for me. I just don't want to make multiple trips to work with ziplock baggies full of water and plants.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

TetraGuy72 said:


> Sorry to be pain, but I have a work lunch on Thursday. Any way we can do it in on Wednesday? If that doesn't work, no biggie. I will catch you next time.


Since today didn't work out, what about Friday? If not, I think I'm going to just toss this mat...


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry Dave. I meant to send you a PM to see if we were on for today. I got back into town late last night and have been trying to catch up. I am getting some wisdom teeth taken out on Friday so I will heavily medicated most of the day. I hate to see this stuff go to waste, but I just don't think it's going to work out this time.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

No problemo. I'll have more in a few weeks!


----------

